# dig this roll it up jam



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2007)

YouTube - The Crystal Method - Roll It Up


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 14, 2007)

YouTube - Fuck on Cocaine by Dj Caffeine

check this one....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> YouTube - Fuck on Cocaine by Dj Caffeine
> 
> check this one....



i'm rollin' in it.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2007)

YouTube - House and Trance


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2007)

YouTube - Leave Britney Alone - TRANCE REMIX! - LeaveBritney.com


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 14, 2007)

Check this out. You might of already seen it, but if not it's guranteed to make u laugh YouTube - Dick in a Box Gift (unsensored) Justin Timberlake


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 14, 2007)

ya I saw that about a few months ago my girlfriend has that on her myspace page-

YA GIRL.... IS MY DICK IN A BOX---------


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 14, 2007)

check this one..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgIi0968zzQ

the song is killer and the pics are good too.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 14, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> YouTube - Fuck on Cocaine by Dj Caffeine
> 
> check this one....


That song was tight...they stole that chorus tho
Face down
Ass up
That's the way we like to [email protected]


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 14, 2007)

sorry girls i like the song......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LijtpenXdFM

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 14, 2007)

LoganSmith said:


> ya I saw that about a few months ago my girlfriend has that on her myspace page-
> 
> YA GIRL.... IS MY DICK IN A BOX---------


LMAO...I love this song
...Not gonna get u a house in the hills
A girl like u needs something real
Gonna get u something special, something from the heart
...It's my dick in a box


----------



## Tokesalot (Nov 14, 2007)

I LOVE TRANCE

THIS THREAD R GR8


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> sorry girls i like the song......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LijtpenXdFM
> 
> OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!



my wife is sitting next to me. i'll have to watch this one later.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2007)

YouTube - Naked Chicks!


----------



## nomoretrouble (Nov 14, 2007)

Check this one, i love when it gets bluesy YouTube - C2C DMC 2005


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 14, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife is sitting next to me. i'll have to watch this one later.


i had to watch it again....

and i like the..YouTube - Naked Chicks!


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 14, 2007)

Eminem says: "Nobody listens to techno."


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 14, 2007)

oh yea, the ecstacy days......

YouTube - Dj X vs The Outfield - Your Love [Mark Barbagallo Mix]


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 14, 2007)

fdd version.....YouTube - The Ataris - Boys Of Summer

these guys rock out....


----------

